# supplementing with yogourt?????



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi...hope all of you are well!!! When my breeder fed my pup,before I picked him up....she sprinkled some kinda prebiotic (excuse spelling if wrong) powder on the kibble to help with digestion . She didn't have enough to sell me some to continue on with.I'm really worried about torsion,and heard that feeding a bit of yogurt with the meal,would do the same as the powder for digestion. I've had him since November and have not used anything in his food,and am feeling like I should be using something to help prevent torsion.....Your thoughts would be helpful ...thanks Jay


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

More important than a probiotic is what kibble brand are you feeding? A dollop of yogurt is fine, or you can use powdered digestive enzymes/probiotics.
By feeding two meals a day, and not having your pup or older dog do heavy exercise before/after eating will help avoid bloat/torsion.
Gasx on hand is a benefit, too~ so if you see symptoms you can be prepared just in case. 
Pups aren't usually the ones that bloat, it seems to be mature dogs that are affected more often.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Purdue study recommended a little with every meal


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yogurt if fine to feed but doesn't have any real benefits as the amount of probiotics in a dollop is quite minimal. Also, there is no evidence that probiotics prevent torsion. Your best preventative is to be prepared!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi...I am feeding royal can. vet. development kibble with a bit of canned development food , twice a day.what kind of yogurt should I look for? thanks...Jay


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

How do I prepare for this type of problem?....thanks Jay


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

To be prepared is to know the warning signs and have a gas reducing pill on hand in your emergency kit. 
This thread may be of help in understanding bloat:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=199710&page=1#Post199710
There are better foods available, I would spend some time in the nutrition threads, here is a recent thread on feeding your puppy.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1350451


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We use kefir instead of yorgurt. We get it at Publix...


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

I was thinking of trying Origen food whadda think?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: alamanPurdue study recommended a little with every meal


I do not recall that being a recommendation of the study?


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa .....I just came back from shopping with a bag of Orijen large breed puppy food.Its low carb hi protein kibble,hope this was a good choice....Jay P.S. what is the Purdue study?


----------

